# Wild Card



## stam-adam

Добрый день всем!
На конкурсах типа Britain/America's Got Talent существует такое явление как Wild Card, когда голосованием судей или зрителей кого-нибудь из отсеянных прежде конкурсантов возвращают на шоу и он участвует в следующем раунде. Есть этому какой-то русский аналог? Как бы вы перевели Wild Card в таком контексте?
Спасибо.


----------



## Sobakus

Не знаю, существует ли такое в подобных русских конкрусах, но я бы перевёл как "второй шанс", если относится к выбору конкурсанта, или "счастливчик", если относится к выбранному конкурсанту.


----------



## Rosett

В российских соревнованиях такие выступления называются, как правило, утешительными.


----------



## stam-adam

Rosett said:


> В российских соревнованиях такие выступления называются, как правило, утешительными.


Почему "утешительными"? На AGT/BGT и т.п. человек, победивший в Wild Card голосовании, возвращается на шоу и дальше участвует в конкурсе на равных правах с остальными. Бывало, что даже в финал выходили...


----------



## stam-adam

Sobakus said:


> Не знаю, существует ли такое в подобных русских конкрусах, но я бы перевёл как "второй шанс", если относится к выбору конкурсанта, или "счастливчик", если относится к выбранному конкурсанту.


Тогда, как бы звучало наименование самого эпизода Wild Card Show? Шоу "Второго шанса"?
Спасибо.


----------



## Q-cumber

stam-adam said:


> Почему "утешительными"? На AGT/BGT и т.п. человек, победивший в Wild Card голосовании, возвращается на шоу и дальше участвует в конкурсе на равных правах с остальными. Бывало, что даже в финал выходили...


Получает второй шанс по результатам зрительского голосования, как Sobakus предложил.


----------



## stam-adam

Q-cumber said:


> Получает второй шанс по результатам зрительского голосования, как Sobakus предложил.


И тогда этот эпизод  - Wild Card Show -  назывался бы Шоу "Второго шанса"? Что ж, буду пока думать в эту сторону. Спасибо.


----------



## Q-cumber

Шоу "второго шанса" звучит как-то не очень. Я так понимаю, в английской версии название подразумевает, что есть какая-то "тёмная лошадка", которая неожиданно вернётся на шоу. Может ещё на тему какого-нибудь "джокера" подумать? Или ту же "тёмную лошадку " обыграть?


----------



## stam-adam

Вот Википедия утверждает, что такое явление в спорте тоже есть, там эту Wild Card порой предоставляют некоторым даже еще до начала соревнований. И почти на всех языках так и оставили Wild Card, или перевели буквально как "дикая карта". Но очень уж странно звучит. А если, возвращаясь к конкурсам талантов, сказать "Джокер-шоу", это сильно режет ухо?


----------



## stam-adam

Q-cumber said:


> Шоу "второго шанса" звучит как-то не очень. Я так понимаю, в английской версии название подразумевает, что есть какая-то "тёмная лошадка", которая неожиданно вернётся на шоу. Может ещё на тему какого-нибудь "джокера" подумать?


Мы с вами синхронно думаем  Буквально, wild card джокер и есть, но вопрос, насколько "Джокер-шоу" _звучит _по-русски, и не вызывает ли побочных ассоциаций? У гугла вот первая реакция на "джокер" это комикс и сериал с каким-то несимпатичным персонажем


----------



## Q-cumber

"Дикая карта" - это "дубовый" дословный перевод, который в русском языке вообще не имеет никакого смысла.
"Второй шанс", я думаю, вполне можно использовать. Только не надо его склонять.


----------



## stam-adam

Q-cumber said:


> Шоу "второго шанса" звучит как-то не очень. Я так понимаю, в английской версии название подразумевает, что есть какая-то "тёмная лошадка", которая неожиданно вернётся на шоу. Может ещё на тему какого-нибудь "джокера" подумать? Или ту же "тёмную лошадку " обыграть?


Темная лошадка это интересная мысль... но у меня это выражение ассоциируется не с непредсказуемой ситуацией, а скорее с незнакомым человеком, от которого не знаешь, чего ждать ( и подразумевает некоторую опаску). Я ошибаюсь?


----------



## Maroseika

stam-adam said:


> Тогда, как бы звучало наименование самого эпизода Wild Card Show? Шоу "Второго шанса"?
> Спасибо.


А что такое Wild Card Show? Представление, состоящее только из таких "спасенных" участников?
Вообще в российских шоу такое тоже есть, там это называется описательно: судьбу такого-то решит голосование зрителей и т.п.


----------



## stam-adam

Maroseika said:


> А что такое Wild Card Show? Представление, состоящее только из таких "спасенных" участников?
> Вообще в российских шоу такое тоже есть, там это называется описательно: судьбу такого-то решит голосование зрителей и т.п.


Ок, тут схема такая: скажем, на раунде Топ-40 половина конкурсантов проходит на следующий раунд - в Топ-20, а половина, соответственно, выбывает из конкурса, вроде бы окончательно. Потом в этой двадцатке образуется дырка (у кого-то что-то случилось: травма, семейные обстоятельства, просто надоело, и человек отказывается от дальнейшего соревнования; а в последние сезоны дырку оставляют уже специально). Тогда из ранее отсеянных участников отбирают несколько, которых выставят на голосование. Wild Card Show состоит в том, что в окружении кучи прибамбасов отобранных кандидатов снова представляют публике, прокручивают их видеоклипы и объявляют результаты голосования. Победитель занимает свободную дырку, восторги-поздравления, бурные аплодисменты, занавес.
(Когда ДО завершения раунда зрители решают судьбу висящего на волоске конкурсанта - это совсем другое, и в моем тексте этого, к счастью, нет  )


----------



## Maroseika

Теперь более понятно. Мне кажется, устоявшегося термина в русском языке нет. А в английском языке это устоявшийся термин? То есть если так сказать об участнике любого шоу, будет ясно, что это значит?


----------



## stam-adam

Maroseika said:


> Теперь более понятно. Мне кажется, устоявшегося термина в русском языке нет. А в английском языке это устоявшийся термин? То есть если так сказать об участнике любого шоу, будет ясно, что это значит?


Похоже, что устоявшийся, но такой элемент есть не во всяком шоу. Однако, если верить википедии, это обычное явление в спортивных соревнованиях.


----------



## Maroseika

В Википедии все-таки говорится о другом - о спортсменах, попавших на соревнование минуя квалификацию. Этот термин на русском просто транслитерируется, а вне спорта, как мне кажется, он будет непонятен, а точнее, понят неправильно - как относящийся к участнику, попавшему сразу в следующий тур, без борьбы и отбора. В вашем примере говорится совсем о другой ситуации.
В общем я думаю, что по-русски придется говорить описательно, иначе будет непонятно.


----------



## stam-adam

Maroseika said:


> В общем я думаю, что по-русски придется говорить описательно, иначе будет непонятно.


Эх, то-то и оно, что не получится описательно: у меня там этот Wild Card на три страницы под всеми соусами, так что нужно его как-то назвать. Первый раз сделаю сноску, а дальше надо, чтоб естественно звучало в разговорной речи, а в идеале чтоб еще и склонялось lol


----------



## Q-cumber

stam-adam said:


> Темная лошадка это интересная мысль... но у меня это выражение ассоциируется не с непредсказуемой ситуацией, а скорее с незнакомым человеком, от которого не знаешь, чего ждать ( и подразумевает некоторую опаску). Я ошибаюсь?


Нет, опаску это выражение не подразумевает. Это, как правило, какой-то малоизвестный претендент на что-то, который неожиданно побеждает или выходит в лидеры (на выборах, на соревнованиях). Но если человек уже ранее участвовал в шоу, показал себя, и он хорошо известен зрителям, боюсь, этот термин к нему не очень подойдёт. Если бы он вдруг появился из ниоткуда, тогда  - другое дело.


----------



## Q-cumber

stam-adam said:


> Эх, то-то и оно, что не получится описательно: у меня там этот Wild Card на три страницы под всеми соусами, так что нужно его как-то назвать. Первый раз сделаю сноску, а дальше надо, чтоб естественно звучало в разговорной речи, а в идеале чтоб еще и склонялось lol


Конкурс / этап / шоу "Второй Шанс". Склонять первое слово.  Или какой-нибудь "Счастливый билет".


----------



## stam-adam

Q-cumber said:


> Конкурс / этап / шоу "Второй Шанс". Склонять первое слово.  Или какой-нибудь "Счастливый билет".


Спасибо, запишем 
Про темную лошадку вы правы, это немножко не то... А жаль 
А если все-таки "Джокер"?


----------



## Q-cumber

stam-adam said:


> Спасибо, запишем
> Про темную лошадку вы правы, это немножко не то... А жаль
> А если все-таки "Джокер"?


Как справедливо заметил Maroseika, устоявшегося и понятного всем термина в русском языке нет. Поэтому начальное пояснение будет необходимо, в любом случае. Значит, можно и "джокера" привязать, и практически любое другое название. Люди далёкие от азартных игр, скорее всего, вспомнят героя комиксов / фильмов. У кого-то вообще не возникнет никаких ассоциаций. Слово хорошее, но не очень универсальное. Может какую "счастливую карту" попробовать?  Типа, выпадает кому-то счастливая карта. Достаточно близко к оригиналу, кстати.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Может какую "счастливую карту" попробовать?  Типа, выпадает кому-то счастливая карта. Достаточно близко к оригиналу, кстати.


Есть такая примета: "счастливый билетик". Это устоявшееся выражение. Если "билетик" звучит мелковато, то можно его переиначить в "билет".


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Есть такая примета: "счастливый билетик". Это устоявшееся выражение. Если "билетик" звучит мелковато, то можно его переиначить в "билет".


Да, я уже предлагал такой вариант выше. По крайней мере, какие-то близкие к теме ассоциации вызывает.


----------



## stam-adam

Спасибо всем за помощь и за ценные идеи. Сила коллективного разума


----------



## Vovan

(For the sake of the thread.)
In Russian, we say "шальная карта", т.е карта, бросаемая наугад в надежде на её выигрышность:
_И, уже не рассуждая и не комбинируя, бросает ставки с единственной надеждой, - авось какая-нибудь шальная карта вывезет. (Русское богатство. Литературный и научный журнал. Июнь 1898 г.)_​


----------



## stam-adam

Vovan said:


> (For the sake of the thread.)
> In Russian, we say "шальная карта", т.е карта, бросаемая наугад в надежде на её выигрышность:
> _И, уже не рассуждая и не комбинируя, бросает ставки с единственной надеждой, - авось какая-нибудь шальная карта вывезет. (Русское богатство. Литературный и научный журнал. Июнь 1898 г.)_​


Интересный вариант, я такого выражения никогда не слышала. Но звучит  Гуглу оно известно только как название боевика, который в оригинале, конечно же, Wild Card. Спасибо, Vovan


----------



## Rosett

stam-adam said:


> Интересный вариант, я такого выражения никогда не слышала. Но звучит  Гуглу оно известно только как название боевика, который в оригинале, конечно же, Wild Card. Спасибо, Vovan


Шальная карта больше связывается с шальной пулей - то есть, с неудачей по смыслу.
Сам фильм - тоже не о соревнованиях:
"A bodyguard (Jason Statham) goes after the sadistic thug who beat his friend, only to find that the object of his wrath is the son of a powerful mob boss. Box office: 76 million USD"
Название, очевидно, придумали по характеру боевика, но в русском - это чистой воды окказионализм. Думаю, что так переводить ОП неправильно.


----------



## stam-adam

Rosett said:


> Шальная карта больше связывается с шальной пулей - то есть, с неудачей по смыслу.
> Сам фильм - тоже не о соревнованиях:
> Название, очевидно, придумали по характеру боевика, но в русском - это чистой воды окказионализм. Думаю, что так переводить ОП неправильно.


Я сегодня ради любопытства опросила подвернувшихся русскоязычных знакомых  Большинство из них, как и я, никогда не слышали выражения "шальная карта", но оно никого не покоробило. Те же немногие, что были с ним знакомы, объяснили его как совершенно неожиданное изменение ситуации в лучшую сторону, или еще как синоним карточного джокера. Вот и пойди разберись 
Фильм конечно же не о соревнованиях, но вообще-то и сама идиома wild card тоже не о них. Насколько я понимаю, она означает, что внутри какой-либо ситуации присутствует некий алогичный и непредсказуемый элемент, и придется реагировать в зависимости от того, какой стороной он обернется. Опять же насколько я понимаю, в таком смысле это выражение и использовали в шоу талантов, да и в спорте. Видимо, и в фильме тоже (я его не смотрела, и книгу не читала, но полагаю, что для триллера это было бы вполне органично).

У меня тоже первая ассоциация была с шальной пулей, но в моем понимании "шальной" означает что-то безумное и/или случайное. Пуля "шальная", так как случайно и непреднамеренно залетевшая. С шальной пулей таки да ассоциируется невезение, но мне кажется, что негативный смысл связан скорее с пулей как таковой, нежели с прилагательным: прицельно выпущенная пуля ничем не лучше. Скажем, в выражении "шальные деньги" мне ничего неудачного не слышится. Можно еще ошалеть от радости.

Интересно было бы услышать, что вы об этом думаете, если вас не затруднит. Спасибо.


----------



## Rosett

Шальные деньги несут неодобрительный смысл. Их переводят как easy/mad money. То есть, деньги - это само по себе, конечно, здорово, но намёк даётся такой, что счастья они не принесут. Правда, погулять на них можно.
От шальных ребят держаться лучше подальше.
Шальной расклад ближе всего к карте, но его примеры на русском единичны, в то время как wild card - весьма популярное выражение и означает в вашем контексте пропуск в следующий раунд.


----------



## Rosett

Из какого-то детективного сериала вспомнилось выражение "везучий случай". Хотя вообще используется оно с ироническим оттенком, к вашему примеру оно вполне подходит.


----------



## stam-adam

Rosett said:


> Шальные деньги несут неодобрительный смысл. Их переводят как easy/mad money. То есть, деньги - это само по себе, конечно, здорово, но намёк даётся такой, что счастья они не принесут. Правда, погулять на них можно.
> От шальных ребят держаться лучше подальше.
> Шальной расклад ближе всего к карте, но его примеры на русском единичны, в то время как wild card - весьма популярное выражение и означает в вашем контексте пропуск в следующий раунд.


Спасибо, Rosett, за помощь и за наводки  Буду дальше думать )))


----------



## Q-cumber

Да, насчёт шальных денег - согласен с мнением Rosett. Кстати сказать, счастливчика всё-таки выбирает не слепой случай, а зрители. Поэтому завязывать название на (шальном) везениии вряд ли стоит.


----------



## stam-adam

Q-cumber said:


> Да, насчёт шальных денег - согласен с мнением Rosett. Кстати сказать, счастливчика всё-таки выбирает не слепой случай, а зрители. Поэтому завязывать название на (шальном) везениии вряд ли стоит.


Спасибо, Q-cumber, буду думать дальше


----------



## Maroseika

stam-adam said:


> Эх, то-то и оно, что не получится описательно: у меня там этот Wild Card на три страницы под всеми соусами, так что нужно его как-то назвать. Первый раз сделаю сноску, а дальше надо, чтоб естественно звучало в разговорной речи, а в идеале чтоб еще и склонялось lol


Почему бы тогда не оставить термин вообще без перевода и не писать wild card, только один раз объяснить, что это значит? О спортсменах часто пишут по-русски именно так: спортсмен такой-то получил wild card на такое-то соревнование. У вас получится что-то типа "участники с wild card".


----------



## stam-adam

Maroseika said:


> Почему бы тогда не оставить термин вообще без перевода и не писать wild card, только один раз объяснить, что это значит? О спортсменах часто пишут по-русски именно так: спортсмен такой-то получил wild card на такое-то соревнование. У вас получится что-то типа "участники с wild card".


Что ж, это тоже выход. Вообще-то я люблю, чтоб в русском тексте все было по-русски, но если уж модератор переводческого форума советует...   Учтем и такой вариант )) И правда ведь пишут, а я и не встречала никогда. О сколько нам открытий чудных... 
Спасибо, Maroseika!


----------



## Maroseika

stam-adam said:


> Что ж, это тоже выход. Вообще-то я люблю, чтоб в русском тексте все было по-русски


Мне тоже не нравится латиница в русском тексте. Но если до сих пор не придумали адекватного перевода даже в спорте, где это выражение употребляется часто, то тут действительно трудный случай. Возможно, если бы слово хорошо транслитерировалось, то русское написание уже бы прижилось, но "уайлд" смотрится диковато.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Мне тоже не нравится латиница в русском тексте. Но если до сих пор не придумали адекватного перевода даже в спорте, где это выражение употребляется часто, то тут действительно трудный случай. Возможно, если бы слово хорошо транслитерировалось, то русское написание уже бы прижилось, но "уайлд" смотрится диковато.


Но и для фонетического прочтения человеком, не владеющим английским языком, выражение достаточно сложное. Это вам не "adidas" какой-нибудь. Боюсь, что это не вариант.


----------



## Maroseika

Ну вот я посмотрел - в спортивных текстах употребляют довольно широко. Не знаю уж, как это произносят.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Ну вот я посмотрел - в спортивных текстах употребляют довольно широко. Не знаю уж, как это произносят.


Давайте проведём эксперимент.   Допустим, вы встречаете в русском тексте "es taču cenšos". ...?


----------



## Maroseika

Я говорю конкретно о wild card. Это выражение давно используется в языке, и многие слушатели новостей, зрители спортивных передач и читатели спортивных газет к нему привыкли. Это можно было бы использовать.


----------



## Rosett

Очень похожий случай транслитерации имеет место в русском: "карт-бланш" из французской carte blanche.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Шальные деньги несут неодобрительный смысл. Их переводят как easy/mad money. То есть, деньги - это само по себе, конечно, здорово, но намёк даётся такой, что счастья они не принесут. Правда, погулять на них можно.





> *Шальными деньгами* называют крупную сумму, которую вы не заработали обычным способом, а получили совершенно случайно, например, выиграли.
> 
> 
> _Толковый словарь русского языка Дмитриева.Д. В. Дмитриев. 2003._


Ожеговский словарь даёт как "деньги, добытые без особого труда (неодобр.)".
Так что никаких мистических коннотаций.


----------



## Q-cumber

Всё-таки "неодобр."


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Я говорю конкретно о wild card. Это выражение давно используется в языке, и многие слушатели новостей, зрители спортивных передач и читатели спортивных газет к нему привыкли. Это можно было бы использовать.


Ну и как вам "_уайл(ь)д-кард_"? Или просто "_джокер_" (примерно так же, _жокёр_, переводят французы, если не пользуются англицизмом _wild-card_)?
Справедливости ради, следует сказать, что_ уайлд-кард_ повсеместно встречается, например, в болгарском.
А вот ещё испанский подсказывает нам _пригласительный билет_ (_tarjeta de invitación_) - что гораздо лучше отражает существо понятия, а ещё - _контрамарка_, следуя практике русских заимствований.


----------



## stam-adam

Rosett said:


> Ну и как вам "_уайл(ь)д-кард_"? Или просто "_джокер_" (примерно так же, _жокёр_, переводят французы, если не пользуются англицизмом _wild-card_)?
> Справедливости ради, следует сказать, что_ уайлд-кард_ повсеместно встречается, например, в болгарском.
> А вот ещё испанский подсказывает нам _пригласительный билет_ (_tarjeta de invitación_) - что гораздо лучше отражает существо понятия, а ещё - _контрамарка_, следуя практике русских заимствований.


Да, меня тоже испанский вариант удивил. Но по-русски _пригласительный билет_ это все-таки для зрителя, а не для участника. А тем более контрамарка


----------



## Rosett

stam-adam said:


> Да, меня тоже испанский вариант удивил. Но по-русски _пригласительный билет_ это все-таки для зрителя, а не для участника. А тем более контрамарка


Есть ещё различные конкурсы "Лишний Билетик", но wild card - это пропуск для участника:
"...пропуски Wild card, позволяющие попасть в основную сетку вне зависимости от рейтинга, получили наши Дмитрий Турсунов и Теймураз Габашвили."
Толково о различных wild cards написано здесь, в том числе так: "...  выданный в последний момент пропуск для явного аутсайдера."


----------



## Zimogor

Раньше в теннисе это называлось "персональное (или специальное, или личное) приглашение" и в скобках добавлялось wild card. Или наоборот.
А потом журналисты потеряли профессионализм, увы... 
Вот пруф:
_Два персональных приглашения (wild card) получили заслуженные ветераны отечественного тенниса Андрей Чесноков и Андрей Черкасов._
_Теннисные звезды в Петербург не приехали_


----------



## Vovan

Уже несколько недель в новостях возвращение на корт Марии Шараповой после дисквалификации. И да, Zimogor, вы правы: wild card передают как "специальное приглашение".
См., например здесь:
Организаторы «Ролан Гаррос» отказали Шараповой в участии в турнире: Теннис: Спорт: Lenta.ru


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Уже несколько недель в новостях возвращение на корт Марии Шараповой после дисквалификации. И да, Zimogor, вы правы: wild card передают как "специальное приглашение".
> См., например здесь:
> Организаторы «Ролан Гаррос» отказали Шараповой в участии в турнире: Теннис: Спорт: Lenta.ru


По-всякому пишут: и "специальное приглашение" (думаю, что семантика в этом случае страдает), и "персональное приглашение" (семантика типа: "Вам что, персональное приглашение нужно?"), и просто "приглашение".
*"Стали известны имена всех обладателей wild card на «Ролан Гаррос»*
Организаторы второго в сезоне турнира "Большого шлема" - "Ролан Гаррос" - объявили имена всех спортсменов, получивших *приглашения* на соревнования."
Но это уже, конечно, не то приглашение, с которого начиналась ветка. Что, все до единого спортсмены теперь попадают на соревнования посредством wild card?


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> По-всякому пишут: и "специальное приглашение" (думаю, что семантика в этом случае страдает), и "персональное приглашение" (семантика типа: "Вам что, персональное приглашение нужно?"), и просто "приглашение".
> *"Стали известны имена всех обладателей wild card на «Ролан Гаррос»*
> Организаторы второго в сезоне турнира "Большого шлема" - "Ролан Гаррос" - объявили имена всех спортсменов, получивших *приглашения* на соревнования."
> Но это уже, конечно, не то приглашение, с которого начиналась ветка. Что, все до единого спортсмены теперь попадают на соревнования посредством wild card?


Насколько я понял, на "Роллан Гаррос" все приглашения так называются. 
2017 French Open Wild Card Challenge


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Насколько я понял, на "Роллан Гаррос" все приглашения так называются.
> 2017 French Open Wild Card Challenge


Из этого материала следует, что к главному турниру (открытому чемпионату Франции) допустят дополнительно к основному составу участников ещё и победителей этого самого Wild Card Challenge. Отличие от ОП заключается в том, что они не отсеивались в предварительных соревнованиях, а просто им не хватает рейтинга для участия.


----------

